# Steel Blue Betta Question?



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

okay so I /THINK/ I have a steel blue betta, although he still hasn't colored up from the pet store. 
I was noticing they seem to have a habbit of looking kindof dull and wilted though? is this permanent or do they luster up? can people who don't mind post pictures of theirs so I can compare? ^-^; 
sorry for the bother and thankyou  <3 <3 

also he didn't get some gorgeous sky blue on his tail at one point but I think it's drained back out since he ripped his fin again :/ I've been working on fixing this up. thanks guys ^-^;


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't have a steel blue myself, but I found some pictures online!









i'm not sure why there is such a big difference between the two, but I'm pretty sure the first is more accurate, as all of the colors in the second photo seem to be dull, not just the betta itself.

http://www.bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=963

i'm pretty sure they luster up, though i have seen wide variety of colors labeled as "steel blue"


----------



## iLovededYou (Jun 20, 2011)

here are a couple other good examples i found:

http://www.bettasrus.net/bcorner/colors/steel.htm

hope this helps!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

hm, they do all have at least a bit of sheen to them, >.< well at least now I know where he probably stands. thankyou ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a steel blue betta who has red tips in his fins and tail, he was very pale when I got him... Almost see through and no red. He also had black leopard spots on his dorsal. In two or three days he was beautiful! When they say steel they mean steel, he's so metallic I named him Sterling! Here's a link to my thread with his pictures, you can get a good idea! 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=73183


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Geez, Sterling was so tiny! poor little guy ><
yeah, mine had leopard spots too, come to think of it though I think they're gone...  
mine was almost black, rather than being pale, 
and thankyou  he loos a little closer to mine, but not as wilted and like you said, metallic, which mine is a tad, but not much right now. they both look very happy and pretty  and lol at Tranny, he does look like a girl in the first picture  he's so pretty though


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Thanks! Both of them are still pretty tiny, they're just babies after all! Sterling's leopard spots vanished too once he was settled, I'm sure your guy will be handsome once he settles too and then as I say to every member on this forum, you must show us pictures! ;D


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

haha, I can't tell what age mine is, they're adorable though  
if I can ever get him to stop doing stupid things manage to get him to hold still long enough I sure will ;D I love these little guys  <3


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Teehee poor guys, they had been spawned by some dumba$$ and dumped at an lfs which was just cruel in keeping them! Lucky for them, they and their 3 sisters are living the good life with me now ;D
My guys move around a lot too, it is so annoying! Out of like 50 pics 2 are decent!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ugh, I always hate that D: if they were dogs or cats people would have been super up in arms x^x 
I think the only place to get them around here are petsmarts, which ironically are not smart about pets at all <^< and I always end up looking at them. 
I was hoping to get some critter keepers so I could add some more to the family  but my mom says we might be moving soon and she doesn't want to have to try and find a place that will allow all my pets and make things more expensive, plus moving is stressful on fish more than any other animal, so I have to wait both because of my mom, and for the sake of the fish :/ 
haha, I think I might save one of their store containers and just use it when I wanna take a picture. plus they're a good size for removing water from the tank in 50 water changes  I accidentally cracked Spock's though <T^T>


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, fish get little respect and bettas never!-_-
All we got are lfs' no chain store with animals, I used to think that sucked but then I read about how they keep their fish so now I'm happy there aren't any! 
I don't think most places would mind pets like fish but yeah, moving would be terrible. So she's right, you should wait and then get a bushel of them XD
Those cups are so dinky! I can't believe they keep them in those! >_< Atleast they're of _some_ use though lol!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

yeah, they're definitely no good for permanent keep or even for a day without tons of water changes. they're excellent for removing water from a tank though ;D and good size for a quick photo-shoot if the fins aren't too big like an HM. 
I just wish we could hurry up and get an answer haha, I think it's gonna be a year or so before we know and it sucks D: 
I already have so many names and colors picked out DX 
as long as the LFS take care of them that's good  
most pet stores are pretty rotten :/ we do have one good one here though, he has to keep them in the little cups but he keeps their water spotless and takes good care of them  

when I finally do get to add more I already have.... 
three names, 
and two more names+the colors I want for them. 
so five fish total  not all at once ofcourse since they always need loads of help the first week or so;
and the little girls always look so cute and tiny and scared and babyish with their huge eyes, it's so hard to leave them DX


----------

